# Microphone cuts out when driving



## Sgod54 (Jul 9, 2017)

I have this incredibly annoying problem. When I hooked up my phone through usb or Bluetooth the mic cuts out to the person I’m calling only when I’m moving on the highway. Like an extremely amplified road noise or something. I had an iPhone 7, took it to the dealer and the guy used his iPhone 5 to make calls while I drove out of town and he didn’t have a d issues. Told me it was my phone or cord. Recently bought a new iPhone and cord, same problem. There’s no way everyone has that issue right? Not sure what else the dealer would do for me


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Sgod54 said:


> I have this incredibly annoying problem. When I hooked up my phone through usb or Bluetooth the mic cuts out to the person I’m calling only when I’m moving on the highway. Like an extremely amplified road noise or something. I had an iPhone 7, took it to the dealer and the guy used his iPhone 5 to make calls while I drove out of town and he didn’t have a d issues. Told me it was my phone or cord. Recently bought a new iPhone and cord, same problem. There’s no way everyone has that issue right? Not sure what else the dealer would do for me


iPhone 6, iOS v11.2.5 (have not done the latest update to v11.2.6). Connected via USB cable.

Every once in awhile I’ll have a problem during a call but usually if I hang up and reconnect the problem goes away.

The one consistent problem is when I make or receive a call, I have to wait a few seconds after connecting before the microphone goes active. I can see the call is connected but if I immediately start talking the other party doesn’t hear me. 

Some sort of several-second delay built in I figure. It’s OK, I’ve just gotten used to it.


----------

